# 4 color 1 station Screen Printer issues



## trloucks (Mar 24, 2018)

My girlfriend recently purchased me a 4 color 1 station acreenprinter. I have only one issue with it, which is pretty difficult to describe with out pictures. When I pull down the screen onto the platten, the arm of the screen wiggles? There are 2 bearings that the arm falls into that I assume are supposed to keep it into place, but they’re so far apart that the arm wiggles around, making it impossible to have a print show up in the same area of the tee. How can I fix this?? Thanks!!


----------



## gotshirtz002 (Dec 25, 2016)

Buy a better press...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotshirtz002 (Dec 25, 2016)

In reality, if the bearings are not adjustable then the press was made incorrectly. If you are locked on to this press, see if you can order the same style bearings in a larger diameter through Grainger. 

That said, the long-term answer to your problem is to but quality equipment up front; it will pay for itself in a short period of time since all these little issues cost you time lost as well as misprinted blanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Where are you located , if socal I maybe able to fix for you


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds like a cheap Chinese press. If it is return it and get a good press. You can often find the good ones on Craigslist at a good price. We bought a cheap press for off site printing and got rid of it right away. Had issues with keeping the screens straight, could not keep registration and then the platten started warping without even using it under a flash.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post pictures of the problem area and indicate the brand name of your press.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

That's exactly what those bearings do. When the screen comes down there is a piece of steel that goes between those bearings and there should be NO play between them. If you have play, its a BIG problem. You could NEVER do anything that needed to be flashed and hit again, or any multicolor prints until that problem is fixed. Can you adjust the bearings? If so, then you will be able to fix it. If not, the press is bad. Post a pic if you can. 
There are a LOT of cheap presses out there. Gotta be real careful who you buy from.


----------

